# pitbull supplements



## mellomaoAPBT (Feb 22, 2011)

i've seen alot of advertisement for "bully max" pitbull supplements, was wondering if it was healthy for a pit to take it or have any one used it? thank you


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Supplements like that are not necessary. A good dog food is all you need.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

yep,good food and conditioning.Alot of how your dog looks has to do with his/her genetics too.But the first steps in the right direction is feed and exercise.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I have to disagree with the other two.. Kibble doesn't have enough supplements in it to be a good source of vitamins. A good supplement is always helpful to an animal that is getting a good diet as well has good exercise. 
The supplements you are speaking about are really no different then any other supplement out there. Its not a bad supplement. Some folks rather give supplements in a powder form (aka multi vitamin) so they do not have to worry about going with individual ones. 

By all means you will not be hurting your dog(s) just helping them. 

Deb


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Same thing as with humans. Only helpful if your pit isn't getting enough nutrients he needs through food. Otherwise it'll just give them diarrhea.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually if you slowly add the supplement into the diet, until you are at the desired amount listed on the container, you will never get diarrhea from it. And giving supplements is not just gonna give your dog or yourself diarrhea b/c you give them on top of the supplements that are in kibble or human box food. The body takes what it needs and disposes of the rest.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> I have to disagree with the other two.. Kibble doesn't have enough supplements in it to be a good source of vitamins. A good supplement is always helpful to an animal that is getting a good diet as well has good exercise.
> The supplements you are speaking about are really no different then any other supplement out there. Its not a bad supplement. Some folks rather give supplements in a powder form (aka multi vitamin) so they do not have to worry about going with individual ones.
> 
> By all means you will not be hurting your dog(s) just helping them.
> ...


Excellent post and thank you, Deb! You have been missed!!!



geisthexe said:


> Actually if you slowly add the supplement into the diet, until you are at the desired amount listed on the container, you will never get diarrhea from it. And giving supplements is not just gonna give your dog or yourself diarrhea b/c you give them on top of the supplements that are in kibble or human box food. The body takes what it needs and disposes of the rest.


Good info!


----------



## cupido (Feb 23, 2011)

very true, a multi vitamin only helps, plus good food and regular exercise will help, i bought bully max and I do see results remember its not a miracle pill...


----------



## mellomaoAPBT (Feb 22, 2011)

silly question. im still new at this. so can someone tell me how to post a new thread? thank u


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

mellomaoAPBT said:


> silly question. im still new at this. so can someone tell me how to post a new thread? thank u


Go to the section you want to post it in and click on "New Thread" in the top left above all the other threads.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bully max is not a good supplement but I like NuVet and it does a great job for coat health.

https://www.nuvetlabs.com/order_new/index.asp


----------



## mellomaoAPBT (Feb 22, 2011)

why? whats wrong with bullymax? and is nuVet for coat only?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bully max is more of a marketing ploy nothing is going to add muscle like it claims. Genetics plays a lot of how your dog is going to look when conditioned. NuVet is a good all around supplement that is great for the coat and conditioning dogs. Here are some dog getting in shape who are on NuVet, they are starting to get out more now that it is spring and you can already see good muscle tone developing.
Starting to work off the winter fat








her shoulders are ripped


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Bully max is more of a marketing ploy nothing is going to add muscle like it claims. Genetics plays a lot of how your dog is going to look when conditioned. NuVet is a good all around supplement that is great for the coat and conditioning dogs. Here are some dog getting in shape who are on NuVet, they are starting to get out more now that it is spring and you can already see good muscle tone developing.


----------

